# Taiji Dance



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 24, 2007)

Anybody seen this? Kinda cool. Artistic Expression.


----------



## grydth (Feb 24, 2007)

That was exceptional - thanks for bringing it here.

I seem to recall reading that T.T. Liang had put a 2 person form to music many years back.

Honestly, I did not used to be a fan of that type of performance - or of its cousins, the karate storm teams. I've been gradually won over, and enjoy them.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 24, 2007)

I wasn't always crazy about martial art performance either, but if there is some creativity to and its well done, I can respond positively to that. 

It looks mostly like Chen style tai chi combined with acrobatics. 

I think China did right by the U.S. and the rest of the world in bringing out and promoting taiji from the Chen family. Even though as they presented it, its got deep stances and may not be everyones cup of tea, it was an excellent choice, especially for young people. :ultracool


----------



## grydth (Feb 24, 2007)

The delivery looked possibly Chen, but I thought I recognized Crane Spreads Wings and Golden Rooster Stands on One Leg from Yang. If this program was from Mainland China then it is quite likely that elements of two or even more families were utilized. I know Wushu does that.

The deep stances were something to behold, and our group hasn't anyone who'll get their leg pointing to the sky like that, either. 

I, too, am a fan of many Chinese things. There is so much we can learn from them, and they from us in some areas, too .... I only hope the governments don't mess up what should be a very mutually beneficial friendship.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2007)

TaiChiTJ said:


> Anybody seen this? Kinda cool. Artistic Expression.


 
It did have a bit of a Chen feel but you could also call say it had a Zhaobao feel as well, in some of the stances, but it was a mixture of styles and not all are Taiji, and there are added acrobatics for stage too.

My first sifu use to try and get students to do stuff similar to this, not nearly this impressive however. He tried all sorts of variations on forms and the very first part of people starting in a circle he did with several forms. Also he would put on a stage show once a year that had the forms done to music but as I said not as impressive as what you posted. I did the show 1 year but the second year I was doing more of his Chen form and we were just to violent in his opinion so (happily) I did not have to go on stage that year.

Much of why I started looking for and finding my 2nd sifu actually, I don't like the stage.

Also a good friend of mines wife was a member of the opera company of Guangzhou and some of the acrobatics she could do look very martial and were very amazing. 

Thanks for posting this


----------

